# Favorite Battle???



## Elf-Archer755 (Mar 2, 2003)

What is your favorite battle in LOTR, Hobbit, or Silmarillion???? Mine would have to be Pellanor Fields.

Some other answers could be-

The Battle of the Hornburg
The Fall of Gondolin
The Battles of the Fords of Isen
The Ent attack on Isengard
The Battle of Five Armies
The Battle of the Morranon
The Battle of Osgiliath
The Battle of Bywater

Pick anything from any book you want!


----------



## Gil-Galad (Mar 2, 2003)

I like most Nirnaeth Arnoediad.That's the greatest and most tragical battle in ME history.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Mar 2, 2003)

Mmmmm my favorite battle was from Unfinished Tales: the Battle of the Field of Celebrant when the Eotheod (the future Rohirrim for those who have not read UT) came to the aid at the last moments of Gondor.


----------



## Hawkblaze (Mar 2, 2003)

It's gotta be Battle of the Pellinor Fields for me.

-Theoden dies heroically.
-Eowyn kicks some serious arse.
-Merry saves the day.
-Aragorn reveals himself.
-etc., etc.


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Mar 2, 2003)

I agrre plennor fields rocks...............its going to be sooooo good on film


----------



## Mirabella (Mar 2, 2003)

I'm going with the Pellenor Fields, too.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 2, 2003)

Gota be the Moranon for me:

All hope has faded. The captains of the west are defeated. All is lost, and Sauron has won. Even Gandalf is sad (for lack of a better word). With his last ounce of strength, Pippin saves his friend with an upward thrust, but for what? '_The Eagles are coming! The Eagles are coming!_'. That blast from the past almost made me cry... The War is lost. Then in a turn of events, The Ring is destroyed! We are all saved by a hobbit's courage! When all fools hope was utterly gone, Frodo saves the day! 

Little reinactment of what was hapening in my mind... lol
Now how can you not love that chapter?


----------



## FoolOfATook (Mar 2, 2003)

I'm going to have to go with the battle at the Morannon too. The sudden arrival of the Eagles is, in my opinion, Tolkien's greatest moment of what he called "eucatastrophe".


----------



## Niniel (Mar 3, 2003)

I agree, although the Pelennor Fields is also very impressive.


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Mar 3, 2003)

The Battle of Morranon or Five Armies. Morranon was much more drastic but I still have a passion for how the Elves, Men, and Dwarves had to put aside their differences and unite to hold off the wargs and goblins. After reading MorgulKing's vivid(and passionate) description of the Morranon, I must say that would be the best battle.


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 3, 2003)

mine have to be:

1) The War of Wrath
2) Nirnaeth Arnoediad
3) Dagor Bragollach
4) The Last Alliance
5) The Battle of The Pelennor Fields

i think thats right...


----------



## Sirion (Mar 3, 2003)

Nirnaith Arnediad

_"The light of the drawing of the swords of the Noldor was like a sudden fire kindled in a field of reeds."_


----------



## Maeglin (Mar 3, 2003)

Either the Nirnaeth Arnoediad or The Battle for Gondolin was my favorite. I know the Loss at Gondolin was the last defeat for the Noldor, but all those Balrogs dropping dead everywhere was a good thing!!! Well at least 2 died, Gothmog the Lord of Balrogs included. 

But anyway referring to Morgulking's comment about Frodo saving the day, may I just ask what you are talking about?! Frodo did not save the day!! He nearly killed the day, he was going to keep the Ring!!! It was gollum that saved the day by his pure stupidity of jumping around after he bit Frodo's finger off!!!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 3, 2003)

Saving the day is a phrase. Frodo saved everyone, because if he hadnt destroyed the ring then, mabey a day later, then all the people would be dead...


----------



## LadyDernhelm (Mar 3, 2003)

Mine is MOST DEFINITELY Pelennor Fields. I mean, it's Éowyn's shining moment! Also, Théoden dies, which was one of the most tragically beautiful bits of hte book. However, when I first read it, I was getting blood drawn and was so intent on NOT concentrating on the needle that I totally missed Théoden dying!!!!! I read a few pages later about him being dead and was like, "WHAAAAAAT???" I've felt a little cheated ever since...


----------



## krash8765 (Mar 3, 2003)

The Battle of the Five Armies. I like how the elves, dwarves and men united together even though it was a smaller battle.


----------



## LadyDernhelm (Mar 3, 2003)

Hm. I had always considered Five Armies as one of my lesser favorites. It was kind of boring :-\ Maybe I just haven't read it in long enough.


----------



## redline2200 (Mar 3, 2003)

Nirnaeth Arnoediad, definitely. I mean what other battle can really compare to that? I enjoyed that chapter in the Sil so mush and the battle is such a pivotal battle in many different ways. Húrin has also been one of my favorite men of all time, and even though the ending was bad, I was still impressed by the way that Húrin went out (which is obviously the reason for my signature).

And by the way, how can you say that the battle of five armies is boring??? What other battles in the third age have had dwarves, men, elves, eagles, orcs, wargs, and (to top it all off) Beorn and Gandalf?? I was highly impressed by that battle.


----------



## balrog (Mar 3, 2003)

The battle of Pellinor fields for me!


----------



## Valawen (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hawkblaze _
> *It's gotta be Battle of the Pellinor Fields for me.
> 
> -Theoden dies heroically.
> ...



Same here. I cheered quite loudly the first time I read this battle.  I especially love the part when Aragorn arrives by the enemy's ship and reveals himself.


----------



## Theoden_king (Mar 4, 2003)

Either the last alliance or the battle of the pellenor fields


----------



## nanathy (Mar 11, 2003)

The Battle of Pelennor Fields was a great moment for me because I didn't realise that Theoden was dead (or didn't want to) as I was in shock to find out that Eowyn was there! And, as it wasn'r enough, Eomer thinks that his uncle and his siter are dead. It was too many emotions and thoughs running from my head and many what!!! going straight out of my mouth.

Second, I would say, the exact moment when the eagles came and the ring was destroyed. Brilliant!


----------



## HelplessModAddi (Mar 11, 2003)

Nirnaeth Arnoediad, hands down. It is the most dramatic, tragic battle in the history of Middle-Earth. I just love this sequence:

Utulien Aure! Aiya Eldalie ar Atanatari, Utulien Aure!
_The Day has Come! Behold Peoples of the Eldar and Fathers of Men, the Day has Come!_ - Fingon

Auta i lome!
_The Night is Passing!_ - Union of Maedhros

Aure entuluva!
_Day shall Come Again!_ - Hurin Thalion


----------



## Celebithil (Mar 11, 2003)

I can't seem to pick a battle they are all good but if I had to go with one fight it would be Fingolfin vs. Morgoth.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Mar 11, 2003)

My favorite battle is the one at the Morannon. I love it when the eagles are coming, and Gandalf announces that the Ringbearer has fulfilled his task. That is one of my favorite parts in all of the books to read.


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 12, 2003)

*waves* Hello, new person getting my feet wet. Yeesh, it's cold.

The Battle of the Pelennor Fields. By a huge gigantic margin. And I will tell you why.

I can't remember ever _not_ knowing what was going to happen- of course Gandalf was coming back, of course I knew who Dernhelm was- because my dad started reading the book to me so early. When I was six I fell head over heels in love with _The Lord of the Rings_, primarily with Eowyn. She was far and away the coolest thing _ever_ (I mean, I was old enough to be disgusted with Cinderella, and while I was always very fond of Maid Marian she never really did anything _interesting_. In the last almost-eleven-years I've read a whole lot more books about dynamic women with swords (my dad says he didn't know there were so many books about women with swords in the _world_, but somehow I kept finding more). But Eowyn still tops my list.

Aside from my hero worship, though, that chapter is highly sentimental- yes, a chapter about blood and gore and violence and tragedy is the most sentimental for me. My dad has read all of LOTR to me six or seven times, but in between, whenever I'm down (something I'm prone to), I hunt him down and have him read me a chapter. The Battle of the Pelennor Fields being the chapter of choice (closely followed by all Eowyn/Faramir scenes. I didn't say I wasn't distinctly soppy). 

So almost-a-year-ago on my sixteenth birthday, which was celebrated in the midst of a rehearsal of _Oklahoma!_, we came home and Papa suggested that he read 'my chapter' to me, out of his embossed red-leather copy (you've probably seen it- it's more widely available recently. The drop-dead gorgeous red embossed edition with slipcover). I have coveted that book my whole life, and been plotting to inherit it, provided it's still in one piece.

So I, sleepy and happy and full of cake, go to get the book, sit down, and open it up (because I could find the chapter in my sleep). 

And there's a note in the margins that says "Charis, I will never be able to read this chapter without thinking about you. I hope when you read it, you will remember all the times I read it to you. Love, Papa." And then I realize that the book I'm holding doesn't have a crack down the spine, and is, in fact, brand new with my name and the date in the front and it's _mine_.


----------



## APagorn (Mar 12, 2003)

*I agree. Eowyn's battles rock*

I defintely think Eowyn has the best battle scenes. But my favourite in the book isn't Pelennor Fields, it''s the cat fight between Eowyn and Arwen over Aragorn in Rivendell. Its changed the classic outline where the two guys fight for the gal. Now we see two the elf princess of Rivendell and the white Lady of Rohan battle it out with sword only to end up slapping each other and being broken up by Aragorn. It was very orginal and brave of Tolkein.I can't wait to see it potrayed in the third film!


----------



## Bombadillo (Mar 12, 2003)

my favourite battle would be nirnaeth arnoediad.... all that excitement and action...
but that may change when i get into lotr again...


----------



## FoolOfATook (Mar 12, 2003)

Rhiannon- Good story- My dad read _The Hobbit_ to me when I was little, but I don't have any stories like that. Anyway, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolOfATook _
> *Rhiannon- Good story- My dad read The Hobbit to me when I was little, but I don't have any stories like that. Anyway, welcome to the forum. *



Thanks! I'm still in the wandering-around-looking-lost stage.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 13, 2003)

APagorn, that never happens at all. If PJ made Eowyn and Arwen fight I think I would leave the movies right then and there. That is really just wrong and against Tolkien in everything he ever did. Grr... I dont know where you got that notion from. Anyways I am struggling on as to vote for Pelennor or the Five Armies.


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dáin Ironfoot I _
> *APagorn, that never happens at all. If PJ made Eowyn and Arwen fight I think I would leave the movies right then and there. That is really just wrong and against Tolkien in everything he ever did. Grr... I dont know where you got that notion from. Anyways I am struggling on as to vote for Pelennor or the Five Armies. *



Pelennor *Jedi mind trick* You KNOW Pelennor is the coolest thing ever.

And I'm sure APagorn was being humorous, at least that's how I took it.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 13, 2003)

Well OK, but I coudlnt tell!

Humph!

And why isnt this thread a poll? Someone shoudl make it


----------



## Link (Mar 13, 2003)

All of the Battles of Beleriand.


Any battle from the Third age looks like a a small sortie or skirmish compared to the unimaginable number of Elves,Men, Orcs, Balrogs, and Dragons all enraged and cought in one huge bloody all-out battle.


Damn, that's something I'd want to see.


War of Wrath, the UBER BATTLE.


----------



## Beleg (Mar 14, 2003)

Nirneath for Me. Soo Tragic..


----------



## Elendil01 (Mar 15, 2003)

Mine are

1.The Bttle at the Black Gate(ROTK)
2.The Battle of Pelannor(ROTK)
3.The Battle of the Hornburg(TTT)
4.The Battle of 5 Armies(The Hobbit)
5.The Battle of Minas Tirith(ROTK).


----------



## Elf-Archer755 (Mar 16, 2003)

It was gonna be a poll, but it wouldn't let me. Another battle I really like is The Battle of Bywater!


----------



## William Amos (Mar 16, 2003)

Nirnaeth Arnoediad is by far the best battle of Tolkein. Too many memorable events.

LOTR's best battle (non appendix) is Pelenor feilds of course. 

I wish could have seen more of the battle between the Northmen, Gondor and the Wainriders/Haradrim. Would have made good battle.


----------



## CelebrianTiwele (Mar 16, 2003)

A few of APagorn's posts:



> I defintely think Eowyn has the best battle scenes. But my favourite in the book isn't Pelennor Fields, it''s the cat fight between Eowyn and Arwen over Aragorn in Rivendell. Its changed the classic outline where the two guys fight for the gal. Now we see two the elf princess of Rivendell and the white Lady of Rohan battle it out with sword only to end up slapping each other and being broken up by Aragorn. It was very orginal and brave of Tolkein.I can't wait to see it potrayed in the third film!





> Legolas: Elf or man?
> I don't understand. If Legolas is the elf prince of Mirkwood how come he is the brother of Eowyn, the white lady of Rohan and the brother in law of Eomer, Third Marshall of Riddermark of Rohan?





> Harry Potter was the key to Lord of the Rings
> I had heard stuff about LOTR but I was quite cynical. I don't think I would have given the book a chance if I hadn't read another one of Tolkien's great works, Harry Potter. The books were great so I thought I might as well read Lord of the Rings. I was captivated by it. It was a hundred times better than Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets. Tolkein's characters in Lord of the Rings were far deeper than his characters in Harry Potter. Frodo was so cool compared to Harry. Tolkien is a genius. I don't think there is any author who could make two masterpieces (harry Potter and Lord of the Rings) in his lifetime! I can't wait for Tolkien's new book, Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix on June 21. Don't forget!


am I the only one who believes this guy is here simply to get a rise out of us.


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 16, 2003)

...or very, very confused. 

But I think yours is most likely. I'm ignoring it, myself.


----------



## childoferu (Jul 13, 2009)

Link said:


> All of the Battles of Beleriand.
> 
> 
> Any battle from the Third age looks like a a small sortie or skirmish compared to the unimaginable number of Elves,Men, Orcs, Balrogs, and Dragons all enraged and cought in one huge bloody all-out battle.
> ...


 
My thoughts exactly, in being more specific, my favorite battle of the _Lord of the Rings_ epic is the Battle of Morannon, but in ME History, ALL of the battles of Beleriand were just pure, raw awesomeness


----------



## Illuin (Jul 13, 2009)

I like *"Riddles In The Dark"* and the various _*"Songs of Power"*_ _(i.e. Sauron, Finrod, Bombadil, and Lúthien)_. Always liked the battles of the mind and wits, and think these _"battles"_ are the icing on the cake when it comes to demonstrating Tolkien's creative brilliance.


----------



## Withywindle (Jul 17, 2009)

The Second Battle of the Wars of Beleriand, which I can´t remember the name of but might be Dagor-Nuin-Giliath (It´s several years since I read the Silamrillion). Anyway, as I am a Feanor fan, I love the way he streaks out ahead of the rest of the Noldor, cutting through Morgoth's armies and is only brought to bay by an entire rearguard of Balrogs, and even then fights on for a long time alone, and still lives for a day or so afterwards. That is a real super-hero.


----------



## childoferu (Jul 25, 2009)

Withywindle said:


> The Second Battle of the Wars of Beleriand, which I can´t remember the name of but might be Dagor-Nuin-Giliath (It´s several years since I read the Silamrillion). Anyway, as I am a Feanor fan, I love the way he streaks out ahead of the rest of the Noldor, cutting through Morgoth's armies and is only brought to bay by an entire rearguard of Balrogs, and even then fights on for a long time alone, and still lives for a day or so afterwards. That is a real super-hero.


 
Feanor, super-hero?!? It _has _been sometime since you've read the Silmarillion


----------



## Withywindle (Jul 27, 2009)

Have you something disparaging to say about Feanor? Ok, when I say super-hero, I don´t expect him to go rescuing grannies from burning buildings; I mean it in the sense that everything he does is so astonishing that it makes the hair on the back of my neck stand on end.


----------



## childoferu (Jul 27, 2009)

Withywindle said:


> Have you something disparaging to say about Feanor? Ok, when I say super-hero, I don´t expect him to go rescuing grannies from burning buildings; I mean it in the sense that everything he does is so astonishing that it makes the hair on the back of my neck stand on end.


 
Naw, I don't really have any disparaging to say about Feanor, but I bet Tolkien would  

To me, Feanor will always represent the BEST and the WORST of the Noldor, so yea, his creation of the Silmarils and his battle with the Balrogs were pretty grand, but before even thinking of giving him the title of "super-hero", I can't help but think of Dior and his sons, not to mention the _others_...


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't think you can lay the death of Dior and his sons on Feanor's shoulders. You would have to look to his sons for that.


----------



## childoferu (Jul 28, 2009)

Starbrow said:


> I don't think you can lay the death of Dior and his sons on Feanor's shoulders. You would have to look to his sons for that.


 
And hmm, who oh who could his sons have gotten the oath from in the first place...


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jul 28, 2009)

Bilbo and the Spiders of Mirkwood is definitely one of my favorites if not the  

tomnoddy addercops


----------



## ltnjmy (Jul 28, 2009)

The Battle of Anzilabar (spelling?) between the Orcs and Dwarves before the gates of Khadum (boy - I don't remember my spelling this evening...)

Nain was so eager to get the killer of his uncle Thor that he yelled - Azog - is this play in the valley too rough ?

I like how all of the Dwarves really wanted to put this "smack down" on the Orcs - not for gold or wealth - but because of the insult to the oldest member of their oldest House.

Ah, he was a "burnt Dwarf" and that is enough...


----------

